# buffoonery



## FanOFatherNash (Apr 4, 2011)

Minus the heli logging crew and browning outfit

A bunch of buffoonery ...


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 4, 2011)

Deep thinker, eh?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 4, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Deep thinker, eh?


 
:hmm3grin2orange: We need a "wiping beverage off of the keyboard/monitor" smiley.


----------

